# إضافة المسمَّى إلى الاسم



## mnbhn1985

ما هي " إضافة المسمى الى الإسم "؟

وشكرا


----------



## dkarjala

mnbhn1985 said:


> ما هي " إضافة المسمى الى الإسم "؟
> 
> وشكرا



 هذا المصطلح يشير الى أضافة يأتي فيها اسم جنس مضافا واسم علم مضافا اليه على نمط

يوم *الجمعة*، شهر *رمضان*، مدينة *بغداد

*وارجو الأعضاء الاخرين الأفاضل ان تصححوني لو أخطأت في شرحي


----------

